# after double embryo transfer - im going bonkers? is it normal?



## mrsbul (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
This is my first ever post, please forgive me if its something that's been answered before. 

Im 28, and ive just had my first round of IVF, my beautiful hubby had a low sperm count so we were offered icsi on the NHS. We have had 2 x grade 2 embryos transferred last week, and our pregnancy blood test is on the 30th of Oct next week. I feel bless so far as everything has almost gone to plan.

Ive felt okay up until now. Not cried once during the whole IVF rollercoaster. However these last few days have probably been the hardest of all. Has anyone else found the same? I got stung by a bee the day after egg transfer and I broke down completely. A bee of all things!

I keep wondering if im going bonkers, but then I think, it must just be the wait, because for once I cant do anything to try an help myself. 

How has everyone else found it?

Fingers, toes, arms and legs crossed 
xxxx Pleasework xxxxx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I found myself overly emotional, it's allowed it's just your hormones & all the medication.

It all becomes so real at egg collection/transfer I'd say.

Good luck, hope u get a BFP x


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Totally normal!  Hugely emotional time and amazing you got as far as ou did without some sort of upset!!  Good luck!!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

during the stimming process, you have 'stuff to do'. injections, scans.. nurses... there is a plan and a focus... getting to egg collection... there is a sense of being looked after because you are following a protocol... 

when you get the trigger shot you feel good hormonally... you ovulate, you get to transfer.... and suddenly everything stops. No scans, no nurses, no instructions..nothing to think about except worrying about the result. The trigger feel good wears off round about the time your body starts realising you are getting the progesterone support and that can give you a whole new wave of 'symptoms'...bloating, cramping, tiredness, moods.... it's a big deal to go through it all, and COMPLETELY NORMAL to feel out of sorts as a result. 

don't worry, try to keep busy, stay off google and good luck!


----------



## mrsbul (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone. 

I did wonder why I was feeling this way. Its so unlike me to be getting upset about stuff. I think because this is the first one for me and my DH, and its a huge learning curve. 

I guess everyone just wants everything to "go to plan" and that's why emotions are running high. It sounds horrible but its good to know im not alone. 

Has anyone else ever had nightmares about getting the results? I woke up last night and was so upset. We'd been told it was a BFN, and I woke up instantly in a panic. Ive had nightmares in the past about other personal issues, but this is the first ivf/icis one. It felt to real!

Thanks again ladies, 
xxx


----------



## mrsbul (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Ive been reading up a lot about people wanting a double embryo transfer, however most people are of the mind-set that a double transfer is only offered to women of a certain age, or those who have undergone failed IVF/ICIS procedures in the past. - This is what me and my DH both thought too until last week.

We are under the care of Calderdale and Dr DeBono, and our treatment has been carried out at Calderdale and also Care in Manchester (for egg removal and embryo transfer)

We went to sign the paperwork and the nurse in Calderdale discussed the option of having 2 embryos transferred. We were asked If we had ever considered it and said we didn't think it would be an option, but it if was, after our research we had decided we would love to have 2 embryos transferred.

Prior to the transfer, and after we had signed the paperwork with the nurse, I went online and looked up the embryo transfer rate of singleton, double and triples embroys at Care and found that 90% of all patients under 40 years of age at Care were given a double transfer. Out of those 90%, the live birth rate of singletons was 75% and 25% were Twins. So our thinking was that if we had a double embryo transfer there was still only a 25% chance of becoming pregnant with twins, if we were one of the 30% who manages to have a successful transfer and live birth. I hope this makes sence? So if 100 people have a transfer, 90 ladies would have 2 put back, and 10 ladies would have one put back. Of the 100 ladies, only 30 become pregnant, of those who are pregnant 7/8 have twins and 22/23 have singles. I think im right in this. If we were fortunate enough to get one baby or two babies, we would be over the moon.

Here is a link to the information I viewed. http://www.hfea.gov.uk/docs/North-West.pdf

Anyway cutting a long story short, we went got the transfer day and discussed with the embryologist our options. We had 2 x grade 2 embryos. None of our embroys were suitable for freezing and it was at this point that the embryologist said in her opinion we should consider having both embryos transferred. So we considered it, and decided to have two transferred. We are currently on our doom and gloom 2WW for the results.

Im not sure if this will help anyone or only throw in more confusion. There is a lot to consider when choosing the single or double transfer if you do have it offered to you. Im not saying our choice is the right one, but we took the advise of the embryologist, and professionals.

Anyone who has any thoughts or questions let me know. Id like to know other peoples experiences with embryo transfers at Care, particularly if there are other ladies who have had a double transfer an had their results too.

Thanks in Advance. 


Keeping everything crossed for the 30th October 2013!! Results day EEKKK!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Mrsbul!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

First, congratulations on being PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise)!!!!! I will have everything crossed for you for the 30th! I only produced one good embie, so I didn't get the choice of one or two, so can´t help you with that dilemma, but me and DH did discuss it, and given our age we would have transferred two if we had two, but then I was 10 years older than you are now!

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ CLICK HERE

Yorkshire ~ CLICK HERE I found a thread called "Anyone being treated at Calderdale and Care Manchester?" CLICK HERE, there is only the one post on that thread, but at least there is one other person on this forum who is having treatment at the same clinics. There is also a thread called "Manchester Care Girls" - CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck! I hope the pee stick gives you wonderful news!!!         

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Mrsbul, I have merged both of your posts together, so all the information is in once place!

Sue


----------



## mrsbul (Feb 1, 2013)

Ohh Tar, Im still trying to work my way around this site still. 

lol
We got the the 30th and we had a BFP!! woop woop


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Congratulations on your BFP, great news x


----------



## mrsbul (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you Josie1 you're a sweetheart. All the best for 2014. I'll be joining you on that journey if things change. 


xxxxx


----------

